# Star BM SHTF Gun?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been looking at side arms and it looks like right now the market is flooded with a pistol called "star".
It looks like a sturdy firearm and resembles the 1911. It's a 9mm and the price is right. There going
for around $200 I'm thinking of picking one up. Anyone know much about these guns? I guess they
are sort of heavy but still they look like they might make a good carry gun in a pinch.
Or someone on a budget this might be a good option. Thoughts?









And yes it will work with hollow points


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They're OK

https://www.ar15.com/forums/Handguns/Star-BM-Review/36-182413/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As something to have ready should more be needed not bad. As a personal carry , I would want something a bit better. Kind of like the SKS good to have around at the right price, but far from a main rifle.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> As something to have ready should more be needed not bad. As a personal carry , I would want something a bit better. Kind of like the SKS good to have around at the right price, but far from a main rifle.


A couple years ago I had a new Kahr CT40 shipped to my FFL for $250 transferred, with a rebate from Kahr for a free magazine.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For about the same price of a little more you can buy better. This includes Kahr as mentioned, but I always see S&W shields in 9mm on sale for under $250 and Taurus makes 9mm double stacks like the 24/7 that you can get for under $250 as well. I like and own Taurus. Nothing flashy but they work.
Otherwise you can buy used and surplus for around $2-250 that are hardly used law enforcement turn-in or military surplus. Classic Firearms, Buds, Grab A Gun and others are solid vendors.
For SHTF I think reliability, as much capacity as possible and in common calibers. A reason that I bought a CZ-75B 9mm, own a Glock 17 in 9mm, and own a Springfield XB tactical in 45 ACP.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

PSA has the 9mm shield for sale at $249.99 right now.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/smith-wesson-m-p-shieldtm-9mm.html


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

RedLion said:


> PSA has the 9mm shield for sale at $249.99 right now.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/smith-wesson-m-p-shieldtm-9mm.html


Great deal! If I hadn't bought one last year I'd surely buy right now


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been looking at these, thinking about a couple for truck guns. 6 shot 357 mag revolver. Prefer a revolver in a SHTF situation. If you trust a semi auto with your life that's cool with me. Can get them for less then $200 dealer cost.

https://www.classicfirearms.com/eaawindicator357rev2inch6shot/


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You asked about the Star BM well, seems that most here have not shot one much. Before we moved - about 10 years ago - I owned a B and a BM/BKM and both were great pistols. Shot well and functioned very nicely. Only trouble I had was getting factory magazines in good shape. Most I found had been used quite a lot and were all but worn out.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> You asked about the Star BM well, seems that most here have not shot one much. Before we moved - about 10 years ago - I owned a B and a BM/BKM and both were great pistols. Shot well and functioned very nicely. Only trouble I had was getting factory magazines in good shape. Most I found had been used quite a lot and were all but worn out.


I was looking for magazines and used are $39 and new Triple K are $31


----------

